

Live: World's Largest Plane Departs Toronto Pearson - caruana
http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=68597&playlistId=1.2108860&binId=1.1147261&playlistPageNum=1

======
harshoninternet
That started getting airborne at a much lower speed than I expected. Crazy.

